# two questions relating to honorifics



## alvin_teacher

i just noticed that some honorific verbs (such as 주무시다) have 시 already included, and some such as 뵙다 and 드리다 do not.  so do you need to add 시 to the latter ones?


a related question is, how do you combine a Korean name with the suffix 님?  just the family name, or the whole name?  or is 님 only for words like 할아버님?


----------



## ahahh

hmm I am not sure about the first question I hardly use this type of sentence except for very old people or the ones in high position.
As for the second question, nim is usually for 할아버지 할머니 어머니 etc. or if you write something on the internet to someone, you can use nim at the end of their user name. Otherwise,  when you want to speak somebody's name, you can say their name and add 씨 instead of nim. These are all I can think of..   
And just so you know, in korean culture, sometimes we use job name to call somebody. For example, If you are student, you have to call teacher as 선생님 (otherwise, you would be so rude to your teacher)


----------



## 4perfecteng

For the first question, no. If you add 시 to those verbs, it changes the meanings. 뵙시다 and 드립시다 are suggestive forms. Just use 뵙다 and 드리다.

Use 님 after the whole name or just the first name (not after the family name). For example, you would say 김연아님 or 연아님, but not 김님.


----------



## vientito

드리다, 여쭈다 are not treated the same as other verbs because these two are self-deprecating verbs whereas attaching 시 to the other verbs are respect-giving to "others"
so for example you could say 주시다 but not 드리시다 

hence for self-deprecating verbs they will never pair up with 시 because 시 is supposed to be used along for "others" not for pointing out oneself.

Also for 주무시다 it is a part of the verb you cannot separate that and say 주무다 which does not make sense by itself.  In other words, it is a built-in feature.

If you need to shed more respect to 주무시다 you will have to add another 시 to it.


----------



## alvin_teacher

are those three (드리다, 여쭈다, 뵙다) the only verbs of that kind?


----------



## vientito

actually there's a rare exception that in fact you could find 시 & 드리다 together:

할아버지가 책을 선생님께 드리셨어요

To 선생님, 할아버지 is the person of respect so 드리다 is deprecating for the teacher but 시 is added because to us 선생님 is also a person who deserves our respect as well so we will add a 시 to it.  But this is just a special case.  In most situations when we use 드리다 as a first person we are deprecating ourselves so there is no chance we will add a 시 to ourselves nor to the subject of referent at all.

There are 드시다, 잡수시다 in place for 먹다 and 편첞으시다 in place for 아프다 , 계시다 for certain usage of 있다 but again these are not deprecating verbs like 여쭈다/드리다 

I am not too sure about 뵈/뵙다 myself whether it is deprecating or truly honorific but I do not recall hearing 뵙 pairing with 시, except in 뵙시다 but that one is a totally different beast from what you were asking about.

there is also 모시다 to use in place of 데리다 when the person you accompany is of higher status who deserves particular respect.

There are not too many of these special verbs around.  After some exposure you will know them all by heart


----------

